# Sentra Spec V?



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey all, new to the board....

Wondering if there is going to be a Turbo for the Spec V?

Thank you,

Rich


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

richhba said:


> *Hey all, new to the board....
> 
> Wondering if there is going to be a Turbo for the Spec V?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the boards, first off! There's a person at www.b15sentra.net named Travis that might be able to help you out. Right now, there isn't a specific kit out for the Spec.


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

richhba said:


> *Hey all, new to the board....
> 
> Wondering if there is going to be a Turbo for the Spec V?
> 
> ...


There isn't one out yet but it's coming. There have been various reports from a few companies that they are designing a turbo system. Can't give you a specific name off the top of my head.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

*Thank you*

Thanks for the info, I think this car would be awesome with forced induction.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Thank you*



richhba said:


> *Thanks for the info, I think this car would be awesome with forced induction. *


It would be awesome, but there's a lot of research and development that has to go into the kit. It's not like the SR20 as where it's more bulletproof. It does however have something to work off. Travis is working on something really nice. There's lots of "Project Spec V's" out there. Time will only tell.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

*Cool*

Thank you for the great replies, Im stationed in italy now and am looking for a nice ride when I get back..... I drove the Spec V and loved it (you should of seen the sales guys face too...lol).

Force induction would seriously wake this baby up.l


Rich


----------



## Trav4011 (May 1, 2002)

here's what's coming from us.... http://www.forcedinductionracing.com/B15QR25turbokits.htm


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

There is a Super Charger out for it, but u will be spend a arm and a leg ($10,000) that is installed, emissions, etc. If they dont come out with a turbo by Dec. I'm gonna laugh at my warrenty and get a 50 shot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2002)

10k?? r u nuts!!? that thing better do my laundry, cook dinner, and give me the best BJ in my life for that kinda money. cut it in half and you have a more appropriate figure ($5k) installed. $10k is a full race setup not street. which means gaskets, hoses, new internals, intercooler and, anything else short of a personal act of god. 
just 4 curiuosity purposes... where did u hear that?


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

Travis has the turbo system for the spec now, take a look.
www.forcedinductionracing.com


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

SilverSpec175 said:


> *Travis has the turbo system for the spec now, take a look.
> www.forcedinductionracing.com *


Look up three posts from yours.  Great link though.


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

Oh well, I tried.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

SilverSpec175 said:


> *Oh well, I tried. *


I'm just busting your balls man. Sorry.


----------

